# Holding tail funny, slight discharge...



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I swear this goat is gonna be the death of me. :GAAH:
So right now, my goat may or may not be pregnant. If so, she's currently 10 to 11 months old and due any time (bred before I got her). This afternoon I noticed she was holding her tail down a lot (and in this pic, even to the side). She has apparently had slight vaginal discharge because a little tail hair is stuck together and she had bits of sand, leaves, etc. , stuck to her vulva. She isn't acting sick at all. She was energetic and eating fine. Could this be a sign of heat, meaning she's not pregnant? Or a sign of impending labor? If she is pregnant she's due in a couple of weeks with no udder to speak of. Her ligaments feel loose. Not gone, I can find them, but not at all like my other girl. I would say this is like the difference in a balance beam and a tightrope...they have that stretch and give. The big bulge in her right side moves but some say they can see rumen movement on the right, too? I just wish I KNEW. I worry with her so young.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be heat. Can't say for sure.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

There is no visible development udder development there. If I was going by what I see, I'd say she's not pregnant at all. BUT, when you feel her udder area is it pretty much hard and flat? Or does it feel a bit spongy kinda like there's a small grapefruit half under the skin? Even if she doesn't put on a full udder pre-birth I'd think she'd be developing some tissue at least if she's pregnant and that far along. If she's hard and flat then I'd say she's open and in heat.

Of course, I've been wrong before. ;-)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

My best guess, and I emphasize GUESS, is she needs selenium and is experiencing heat. A picture from the side might help to see where she might be carrying babies, if she has babies. The hollow in front of the hip area disappears as the baby moves into position for birth.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

The way I usually describe what her udder area feels like is an empty cloth purse. There is an area that fills the palm of my hand that feels like it is am empty pouch. 

So what would be am indicating that she needs selenium? I am very new to goats so I have a LOT to learn. I wouldn't probably even question whether she was pregnant except the moving right side bulge and the soft ligaments.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmmm, they sure can fool us one way or another. Do you have an estimated due date if she is preggo? 

And most areas of the U.S. are selenium deficient. However, BoSe, which is what many/most of use to supplement, is only available by prescription from a vet. Sadly, there have been some production and distribution issues this year, so it's super hard to get. You can use the selenium gel from a farm store, but will have to dose more often. Someone smarter here will have to chime in on how much to use.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The udder doesn't show preggo.

When was she exposed to a buck?

Are you sure what you are seeing as in movement on the right side, she may be spitting up cud or moving, as you are seeing it? Because rumen is on the left side only.

The only way to tell is getting her preg checked.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The tail makes me think Selenium, but it isn't a great shot of the tail, so I could be wrong. Perhaps people here can post some good tails and some selenium deficient tails. I can't figure out how to post a picture here. You have, that makes you smarter than me.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

If she is pregnant she would be due in no more than about 3 weeks. I have had her about 4 months and there is no buck within miles of me. Before I got her she was in a mixed herd. 

The movement on her right side is definite movement on her right side. I watch it while she eats so she is standing still and it does some pretty cool acrobatics. Is it possible it's her rumen and it somehow extends to both sides? I have very clearly felt it move under my hand. Once I poked it and I swear it jumped away from me. My son, who thinks I am crazy lol, insists I imagined that. And then there is the softened ligaments. 

I agree she doesn't show some signs of pregnancy she should, but she seems to also show some she shouldn't if she's not. 

She has manna pro loose minerals free choice, does she need more selenium than it provides?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

New-goat-mom said:


> If she is pregnant she would be due in no more than about 3 weeks. I have had her about 4 months and there is no buck within miles of me. Before I got her she was in a mixed herd.
> 
> The movement on her right side is definite movement on her right side. I watch it while she eats so she is standing still and it does some pretty cool acrobatics. Is it possible it's her rumen and it somehow extends to both sides? I have very clearly felt it move under my hand. Once I poked it and I swear it jumped away from me. My son, who thinks I am crazy lol, insists I imagined that. And then there is the softened ligaments.
> 
> She has manna pro loose minerals free choice, does she need more selenium than it provides?


 It sounds like she might almost definitely possibly may be expecting. And yes, if that is your only selenium source, and you don't live in a high selenium area, you need more selenium. Can we see a picture of her from the side?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can always get an ultrasound done.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree. If you don't want to lose your mind, get an ultrasound. Here, they are even cheaper than a blood test!

Of course, if you're cheap, like me...well, you'll just keep guessing and second-guessing unless you get loopy. (Been there, done that )


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> The tail makes me think Selenium, but it isn't a great shot of the tail, so I could be wrong. Perhaps people here can post some good tails and some selenium deficient tails. I can't figure out how to post a picture here. You have, that makes you smarter than me.


Lol you can rest assured, my ability to post pictures was figured out quite accidentally!

I will get get more selenium in her then if the loose minerals don't provide enough. What my goaties get is free choice hay, loose minerals, and baking soda. I pull random grass/weeds/tree limbs through the day as snacks, and they get a big scoop (not sure how much exactly) of purina goat chow, BOSS, and cracked corn (the corn is because that was a huge part of Anabelle's diet prior to me getting her and I didn't want to just take it away) twice a day. I sprinkle DE on their mixed food because they like it and even though most agree it does nothing for worming, it can't hurt.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

mariarose said:


> It sounds like she might almost definitely possibly may be expecting.


This had me rolling! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, I also agree with the ultra sound, so you know. I am curious as well. 

If she is 3 weeks out from kidding, She should have an udder starting.
She may just develope just before she kids or right after. 
There may be 1 in there, if she is.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol groovyoldlady, yes, I will probably wait and just go insane. If I had longer to wait I am sure I would, but with it this close MAYBE I can survive. 

The only thing in the udder area is that little empty pouch feeling. Her teats have gotten bigger, though. They were TINY.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I say just wait and see I know they drive us crazy!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Yeah, I probably will. I will know for sure soon, anyway. Thankfully I work from home so I can check on her often.


----------

